# converting raw cd image?

## thetroyv

hi there.

i used cdread to read a cd, (copy protected) and im trying to burn it.

its a 723MB file, and i only have 700MB discs. could i convert this to an iso for burning on a dvd?

could i compress it somehow? could i use powerISO to mount it?

thanks for any help,

troy

----------

## troymc

This may be more trouble than it's worth. Using a non-standard image size is pretty much standard copy protectionism.

The easiest solution may be something like this: http://www.cdrdvdrmedia.com/cdr-cd-r-90min-800mb-blank-media-disc-discs.html

I'm not that familiar with cd-read so I don't know its output. I always get my raw iso images using dd: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=filename.iso

You might try it that way to see if a raw iso image is <700MB.

Otherwise, you might try mounting the image via loopback and extracting the data from it & creating a new 700MB iso.

troymc

----------

## Jake

You don't need larger CDs or compression. 700MB CDs actually have a greater capacity and will hold your data just fine. The ISO9660 filesystem is only 700MB, so converting to ISO (which you can't do by mounting the image) throws away the extra data you need to bypass the copy protection.

This thread might help.

----------

## thetroyv

im talking about converting the raw image and toc back to standard from (iso or something similar)

soi can burn it, as i dont have a linux box with a cd burner. is that possible?

----------

## Jake

What OS do you need to burn from? You should be able to find win32 binaries of both cdrecord and cdrdao. The device name will be slightly different, but otherwise the Windows versions will work exactly like the Linux versions.

Trust me, if you want to bypass copy protection or duplicate anything unusual like a MAC OS install disk or music CD, converting to ISO is not an option. An ISO image is, by definition, an ISO9660 filesystem. It's not a general CD image format. That's why you can mount ISOs with the loopback device. Any data that isn't part of the ISO filesystem is lost in conversion.

----------

## thetroyv

i can burn from mac os x or windows.

i tried the windows version of cdrecord using

cdrecord dev=1,0 -raw96r -clone -v cd_image.raw

and it said 

-clone not implemented yet 

or something of the like

----------

## Jake

What about cdrdao? Otherwise I don't know what to tell you. You want to burn a CD in Windows and bypass copy protection. I haven't done that sort of thing in years.

----------

## thetroyv

that looks good, yet not for win32. i could compile it on an imac right?

----------

